# Sticky  PLEASE READ BEFORE ADVERTSIING AN ITEM FOR SALE



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The for sale section of AKFF is a great resource however there are rules that do apply.

This forum is for private forum members (not commercial members) who have more than 3 months membership PLUS 50 posts (this is to discourage spammers and online stores from bombarding our forum and to 'reward' those members who contribute to the site) to advertise kayaks & other fishing / camping related equipment for private sale. Items which are not relevant to kayaks or fishing will be deleted. Due to some recent issues regarding non-delivery of items members are also NOT permitted to advertise items on behalf of anyone else.

For sale ads must contain a price (no auctions or links to ebay permitted) and a clear description of the item/s to be sold is required. A photo of the item/s for sale would really help you attract buyers and remember to include your contact details. To assist potential buyers, please also add details of pick up/postage, especially in the case of large/bulky items (kayaks etc).

Any members who we suspect of spamming the site to increase their post count up to 50 may also have their ads removed at moderators discretion.

VERY IMPORTANT!!! Once your item is SOLD, please update the topic subject line to advise everyone.

Note - Topics posted in the For Sale section will be automatically deleted after 3 months.

Please respect the rules that apply to this section. Moderators regularly monitor this area and reserve the right to delete posts which fail to comply with site policy. Continued breaches may result in user rights being removed.

Thanks. The Moderator Team


----------

